# Retes stack for ackie



## Dutchy88 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gunna knock a retes stack together this weekend and my plan was to make it out of slate but that's harder to find then what I thought I'm just wondering if tiles would be a good substitute?


----------



## phatty (Mar 8, 2013)

i used thin ply


----------



## Chicken (Mar 8, 2013)

Tiles Work best, heres mine


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 8, 2013)

Chicken said:


> View attachment 284415
> Tiles Work best, heres mine


do you just have them sitting one on top of the other for easy access or are they all glued together? I'm guessing by the rock on top they just sitting unglued do you find they move at all (if they are unglued that is)


----------



## Chicken (Mar 8, 2013)

Nah definitely not glued, keep them loose as they often crap inside. The rock ontop is just to get closer to the heat lights, and absorbs the heat better for basking. The tiles shouldnt move.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 8, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Nah definitely not glued, keep them loose as they often crap inside. The rock ontop is just to get closer to the heat lights, and absorbs the heat better for basking. The tiles shouldnt move.


Do they find they move the tiles around do you worry about them getting squashed or not really I guess the tiles are pretty light


----------



## Chicken (Mar 8, 2013)

The rock ontop weighs it down enough. The tiles wont move as long as its all balanced.


----------

